# Illusttrator 10 Saturn erstellen



## Alexander Groß (15. April 2004)

Wie mache ich Ringe um einen Kreis (wie beim Saturn) so das nur ein Teil davon nicht sichtbar ist (das die Ringe quasi hiter dem Kreis zusammengehen man es aber nicht sieht)? 

Alex


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (15. April 2004)

Hi,

Zeichne zunächst einen Kreis, welcher den Saturn darstellen soll. Jetzt zeichnest Du die Ringe; diesmal in typischer Ellipsenform. Anschließend wählst Du die Option "Ankerpunkt hinzufügen" und setzt diese an die Schnittflächen mit dem Kreis. Nun drückst Du "C" (Scherewerkzeug) und schneidest an den vorher gesetzten Ankerpunkten die Ellipse ab. Dann wählst Du das abzuschneidende Stück aus und drückst entfernen. Et voila, Du hast einen Saturn.
Wenn noch Fragen sind, einfach nochmal posten.

Gruss vom ALF


----------



## Alexander Groß (15. April 2004)

Danke, aber wie mache ich denn Ringe? Ich bekomme immer nur gefüllte Kreise/Elipsen. Wenn ich eine Elipse mit Kontur mache, ist der Hintergrund nicht transparent und man sieht von dem Planetenkreis nichts.

Alex


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (15. April 2004)

Wie wärs mit dem Ellipsewerkzeug ("L")?


----------



## Alexander Groß (15. April 2004)

Schon klar, aber ich bekomme damit nur gefüllte Elipsen und keine Ringe.
Bislang habe ich die Ringe umständlich erstellt in dem ich erst eine Farbige Elipse erstellt habe und darin dann eine kleinere in der Farbe des Hintergrunds. Allerdings klappt bei mir das mit dem Ausschneiden mit diesem Wust an Ebenen überhaupt nicht.

Alex


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (15. April 2004)

Aah, jetzt.

Du musst in der "Aussehen-Palette" (Shift-F6) die Fläche des Pfades ausschalten, indem Du auf den Papierkorb klickst. siehe auch Screen.


----------



## Alexander Groß (15. April 2004)

Super, das klappt jetzt. Nur das Ausschneiden funktioniert nicht so wie ich es will. Immer schneidet es mir die falschen Bereiche weg.

Alex


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (15. April 2004)

Hm, also hat bei mit problemlos geklappt. Hab links angefangen, dann rechts und dann mit dem schwarzen Zeiger markiert und entfernt. Wenn immer noch nicht klappen sollte, schick mir die Datei. Kannst mich per PM kontaktieren.

Gruss


----------



## Alexander Groß (15. April 2004)

Ich habs jetzt mit der Schnittmaske gelöst. Einfach ein Rechteck erstellt und über den Bereich des Ringes der verschwinden soll gepackt. Dann auf Schnittmaske und der Ring sieht super aus.

Jetzt kommt aber gleich die nächste Aufgabe. Ich will eine Kontur um den Ring haben. Das geht aber jetz natürlich nicht mehr da er ja selber aus der Kontur besteht.

Lösungsvorschläge?

Alex


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (15. April 2004)

Du machst eine neue Konturebene in der Aussehenpalette, wählst deine Konturfarbe aus und klickst dann auf Objekt --> Pfad --> Konturlinie. Und siehe da: Der Ring hat eine Kontur..... Eigentlich doch ziemlich leicht, zumal das ganze auch im Handbuch steht.  
BTW, Gruss.


----------



## Alexander Groß (15. April 2004)

Danke. Handbuch habe ich nicht bei der Trialversion. Deshalb ist es so toll das es Foren wie dieses gibt. Da bekommt man wenigstens Erfahrung aus erster Hand und kann sich dann (wenn man überzeugt ist) die Vollversion kaufen.

Alex


----------

